# JBJ regulator with the works...worth $100?



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

My LFS charges $100 for this. Does anyone use this? Is it any good? Are there better options that are cheaper?

Thank you ahead of time for any responses.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have the milwaukee and will be recieving the JBJ one next week. I think they are worth it.

I got mine at www.aquatic-store.com


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*nearly online pricing*

Support that store! nearly onlline pricing in a local shop, super! someone to talk to in person, wow!


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

You can get them for $80 if you shop online, but $100 isn't that much more, and if it's a good LFS, then it would be better to "invest" in it


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*JBJ regulator*

I've been using JBJ regulators for all my tanks for over a year and they work great. The is the only thing I would buy from the JBJ product line.
The $100 price is pretty good for a LFS.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I like mine a lot so far...and I bought it from aquatic-store like posted above. I was disappointed in how they shipped it though. For $12 for shipping all they bothered to do was affix the shipping label to the actual JBJ box and ship it to me with not padding material of any kind! It just rattled its way all the way across the US to me. :?


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I paid $175 CDN for mine and it's worth EVERY penny! Get down to that LFS and buy one, then tell all your friends with DIY ones to get down there any buy them as well.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I am always telling people this, so if you have heard it before, please pardon me...

The difference between the JBJ and the Milwaukee...

The JBJ has a FIXED working pressure. That is the biggest difference between the two. Fixed working pressure means there is no knob to ajust the PSI, the regulator does it automaticaly. This is a typical feature of a low pressure regulator. In my opinion, it makes the system safer. The Milwaukee is manual, so you have to ajust the PSI to whatever working pressure you want. What is the right working pressure? Good question.
The JBJ has a red light come on in the solenoid so you can tell when it's on. Nice little feature.

Both of these regulators include a needle valve, bubblecounter, built in check valve, and solenoid. The JBJ solenoid can be removed to put a manifold in its place. Milwaukee does NOT recommend removing ANY of the componants. So if you follow Milwaukees advice, you can not replace any parts that become defective amd you can not add a manifold for multiple tanks. The JBJ you can. 

The Milwaukee is the cheapest regulator on the market, in every sense of the word. The JBJ regulator is priced a little higher. Both are a better value than any other regulator because they include the bubble counter and solenoid which normaly are additional. Where dis you get yours Justin?

The next thing you would need to decide is how you want to deliver the gas inside your aquarium...via a reactor, diffusor, whatever. A reactor is a device that mixes the gas with water for 100% absorbtion. A diffusor simply bubbles the gas into the water. But that is another whole topic.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Does the JBJ system have a safety release valve which allows the tank to safely blow off when the tank pressure reaches a low level?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

No, it doesn't nor does any other regulator to my knowledge. I presume you are talking about preventing tank end dump, which only happens on high pressure systems.

Oh, and I made a mistake, it is not the solenoid you remove for a manifold, it is the needle valve.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Robert - thanks for the reply.

http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/regulators/exp-bf742.shtml

I think a couple of people use the regulator type detailed at the link above.

I wonder what the end of tank dump effect would be like with an inline CO2 reactor?

Andrew Cribb


----------



## georgiadawgger (Jun 14, 2004)

I just found this package via another forum...

http://www.glass-gardens.com/



> Now for a limited time, get the Milwaukee Instruments SMS122 pH Controller AND the MA957 for the incredibly low price of just $139.99 plus $10.99 Fedex Ground insured shipping !!!
> 
> If you've been thinking about automating your CO2 injection, now is the perfect time !!!


I emailed them and Troy quickly replied back telling me the details of the package. I can't believe I just ordered one. My girlfriend is going to think I'm crazy.


----------

